# Musique sur Ipod vers Mac



## tom41 (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod touch avec environ 1000 chansons que je synchronisé avec mon pc, mais mon pc est mort alors je viens d'acheter un Imac 24pouces(que j'ai eu aujourd'hui  ) et j'aimerais récupérer toutes mes chansons de mon ipod pour les mettre sur mon itunes de mon mac.

J'ai essayé tous les logiciels du style yamipod etc.... mais jamais il ne détecte mon ipod pourtant Itunes le détecte et me donne ses caractéristiques malgrè que je refuse de le synchronisé avec une nouvelle bibliothèque. Y-a t-il un moyen avec Itunes de récupérer toutes mes chansons?

Merci par avance.

TuneAid marche mais il est payant....


----------



## fandipod (9 Mai 2009)

As-tu essayé Senuti?


----------



## tom41 (9 Mai 2009)

Oui
les seules qui détectent sont irepo X (mais il faut les transférer un par un en version gratuite donc....), tuneaid(limiter a 25) et ipod to mac transférer (limiter à 500)
donc grâce à ipod to mac transferer j'ai pu en mettre la moitié;
Mais que faire pour l'autre moitié? puis je tromper ipod to mac transferer?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

personne ne peut m'aider?


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2009)

Achète la version payante alors, c'est une petite somme pour un tel service. Surtout si ça marche.


----------



## tom41 (9 Mai 2009)

moi je trouve ça cher 19 pour l'utiliser qu'une fois...
il n'y a pas d'autres solutions? personne?
il y'a pa possibilité que ipod to mac transfer ne détecte plus que je l'ai déjà utiliser et me redonne mais 500 fois gratuite?

merci


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2009)

Il y a des solutions en effet, mais cela s'apparente a du piratage, nous n'en discuterons donc pas ici.

19&#8364; pour un tel service, je ne trouve pas cela exagéré et qui sait, tu t'en resservira peut être d'autres fois.


----------



## tom41 (9 Mai 2009)

je fais le faire à la main, un par un ... 20 c'est trop pour moi


----------



## fandipod (10 Mai 2009)

As-tu essayé Senuti?


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2009)

Apparemment oui, il le dit au post 3 de ce fil. Et Senuti ne lui reconnaît pas son iPod. Etrange, mais cela m'est déjà arrivé également.


----------



## tom41 (10 Mai 2009)

oui j'ai essayé Senuti.
Je pense même avoir essayer tous les logiciels de ce type sur le marché^^
Pourquoi Senuti ne le détecte pas? une idée?

merci


----------



## yack (11 Mai 2009)

Senuti ne reconnait ni l'ipod touch ni l'iphone, car,(je pense) ils ne montent pas sur le bureau et leur mode d'accès aux morceaux doit être très différent des autres iPods.
(ce sont plus des mini-ordinateurs que des iPods : répertoires usr, var, ...)


----------



## yack (11 Mai 2009)

Bon, "j'édith" mon post précédent.
Senuti, quand il était en freeware ne fonctionnait que sur les "vrais" iPods,
Maintenant (il est en shareware) il fonctionne aussi sur 'iphone, je viens de l'essayer, et ça fonctionne super, mais en gratuit, il est limité dans le temps et le nombre de morceaux transférés.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2009)

yack a dit:


> Bon, "j'édith" mon post précédent.
> Senuti, quand il était en freeware ne fonctionnait que sur les "vrais" iPods,
> Maintenant (il est en shareware) il fonctionne aussi sur 'iphone, je viens de l'essayer, et ça fonctionne super, mais en gratuit, il est limité dans le temps et le nombre de morceaux transférés.




Je confirme, SENUTI fonctionne très bien avec un iPOD Touch et je trouve que le montant du shareware n'est pas excessif par rapport au service rendu.

Pour ceux qui seraient hésitant à verser leur contribution, il faut tout de même savoir que la limitation en nombre de transferts autorisés en version "gratuite", est pris en compte pour chaque utilisateur du Mac. Si on a 2 sessions, on peut récupérer 1000 titres sur une session, puis 1000 autres sur l'autre session!

Pas très pratique, mais réalisable...


----------



## tom41 (11 Mai 2009)

alors j'ai vérifié car je n'avais pas eu la jugeote de le faire auparavant mais ma version de Senuti n'était pas la dernière et le logiciel ne m'avait pas proposé une MAJ!
donc oui la nouvelle version supporte Iphone et Itouch! donc j'ai réussi! mais j'ai vu que ça faisait parti des nouveauté de la MAJ

merci à tous


----------

